# Condor Grey



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

does anyone have pics of roadster in condor grey . Still not sure what colour to get, really like the black and seen a few of them on the roads.They still look good.

This is a hard decision.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Have only got pics of a coupe in Condor if you'd like them sent-if not look on the Audi Used Car Locator,there may be one on there.


----------



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

pics on the coupe would be good too give me an idea what it is like at least 
Thanks.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Does this help?
Or make things worse


----------



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

Is it lighter or darker than dolphin grey?

Not sure yet.lol.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Much lighter than Dolphin,got a kind of blueish tinge to it(and its easy to keep clean-thats what put me off a black one!)


----------



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats what i am thinking how to keep the black looking clean. Looks nice. got plenty time to decide. thanks.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

paulie - your Condor car looks decidedly more 'silver' than 'green-ish' than in many piccys I've seen. Although theses are very sunny pics. FinFerNan's car always looks much more 'green-ish'

Do you notice the shade alters in differing light?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

That's the wonder of Condor :lol:

It's light grey/greenish/dark/bluey/silver sort of.

I have seen mine look almost Silver then a few minutes later it looks greenish Silver 

My pictures were taken on an overcast day. Mine looks just like Paulies piccys in the sunshine.

I suspect it's gonna look a bit dull through the winter though :?


----------



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

is there anyone ordered this colour for 1st sept delivery from glasgow ayr or stirling ?

Looks nice but would like to see it in real life , tempted to change order.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go try these:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

It is a nice colour, has a green tint in it some light.

FinFernan,

are those headlights standard or have some sort of dark tint added to them?


----------



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

nice colour , thanks for the pics. They all look different the way the light is. However very nice.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Oooh this is like posting those first pictures all over again :lol:

Thanks all.

Monkey Boy - The lights are standard.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> That's the wonder of Condor :lol:
> 
> It's light grey/greenish/dark/bluey/silver sort of.
> 
> ...


Must be a bugger looking for it in a car park.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Nah it's easy. It's the car with all the people flocked around admiring it. Do you remember when people used to do that to yours? :roll:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Janitor said:


> paulie - your Condor car looks decidedly more 'silver' than 'green-ish' than in many piccys I've seen. Although theses are very sunny pics. FinFerNan's car always looks much more 'green-ish'
> 
> Do you notice the shade alters in differing light?


I know its an old cliche but the pics dont do it justice.As you say it looks quite 'silvery' in bright sunshine but looks a bit more blue/green in lesser light.I guess you just have to see it in the flesh 8) 
Will try to post some more pics soon.


----------



## Hendee (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice looking car , think i am going to change my car order to this colour.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Found one.
Pic is awful though.Dont know what they've done to photo but it looks like dark silver :? 
http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501631194#


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hendee said:


> Nice looking car , think i am going to change my car order to this colour.


You know it makes sense


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Just to put the cat amidst the pidgeons here are some blueish ones :?


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

those are the most accurate photos i've seen yet of condor - for those that comment but have not yet seen it in the flesh.

i changed my order from black to condor after seeing the two side by side at the dealer. i preferred the condor as it's an interesting attractive colour that showed off the TT shape, looks classy, makes the car look bigger, and easier to keep clean. Put it this way, there was about 6 people looking at the condor, and zero looking at the black. the black is really nice it's just that next to the condor it seemed to fade into the background. never thought i would be swayed from black. the condor had magma coloured seats that looks fantastic with it.


----------

